# Our Modern mare is bagging up



## Deb O. (Mar 23, 2012)

Wild the pony mare we got in the Texas auction a few months ago, is bagging up. She's the one that was hard to catch in the pasture after getting her home. A couple months ago we put her in her own pen to work with her. She now lets me handle her at will including checking her bag. She's approximately between days 340-350. Her bag really started developing in the last couple days. This morning when I checked her my hand came back wet. So then I expressed her bag and got clear liquid to squirt out. So she's getting close. Can't wait to see what baby is lurking in there. She's bred to B&L's Diamond's Golden Image.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 26, 2012)

Who is the mare?


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah so the mare is Bar Z's Born To Be Wild WAH. She has a lot of modern blood in her - will be cool to see the foal!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, this is Wild...and she is still hanging on to her baby...lol :arg! I can't wait to see this "filly"


----------



## LindaL (Mar 28, 2012)

The top pic was taken March 23...here is a pic taken a few days later...she has dropped...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow - look at that. A baby yet??

Here's counting for you - looking forward to seeing your baby.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, I had posted on the main forum...lol...our new FILLY was born at 12:20 AM this morning and here is a pic from this afternoon...as you can see Wild has come a long way since we bought her!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2012)

AWESOM$E - what a cutie and you are right, Wild has come a LOOOONNNNGGG ways! Way to go, you've done an great job.


----------

